# Theres a walnut stuck in my throat!



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Wondering if anyone else had a large ball just under the incision on your neck post surgery. This thing is driving me crazy. It feels like theres something moving in there sometimes. It's right smack in the lower center of my throat and makes me gaggy! What should I do about it if anything and how long will it last? Any insight would be great! Thanks! Hope all is well for everyone today.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Mine was right above my incision and it was a combo of fluid and scar tissue. Once the scab and glue was totally gone, my surgeon gave me the clear to start massaging it to break things down. I'm two months post-op and there is still a little scar tissue on the left side, but it's slowly going away. Today is actually the first day I haven't worn a scarf to work!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Wondering if anyone else had a large ball just under the incision on your neck post surgery. This thing is driving me crazy. It feels like theres something moving in there sometimes. It's right smack in the lower center of my throat and makes me gaggy! What should I do about it if anything and how long will it last? Any insight would be great! Thanks! Hope all is well for everyone today.


If this is a small hematoma, your doctor can aspirate the fluid. Have you called him/her?


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Andros, I had my post-op follow-up yesterday with the surgeon. Actually saw a nurse practitioner who said it will go away on its own eventually. She didn't seem concerned at all. Said I could use ice or heat which ever made it feel better. Do you know if either one will speed up the progress? Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If it's like mine and it's scar tissue, ice or heat won't work. Mine took massaging to go away.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I think it's too soon to be scar tissue. Just had surgery 9 days ago. I think it's a hematoma. All I know is it's driving me crazy! I thought I just got rid of a lump in my neck!! lol


----------

